# Cheapest brokerage commission rate



## Azzachazza (11 September 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have recently been thrown overboard from the TDAmeritrades clientele list. Some international jurisdiction rubbish. Anyway as bad as the situation was, they were cheap. All the Ex TDA traders from Australia are now looking for a new broker. I was just wondering if anyone out there pays 1.25 per contract with NO minimums. That is what my old rate was,and i would like to find a broker that i could join that offers this rate. I trade small, but often and some of the minimums from competing brokers like OX, are ridiculous! Anyway, thanks in advance.

Warm reagards 

Aaron


----------



## CanOz (11 September 2012)

Azzachazza said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have recently been thrown overboard from the TDAmeritrades clientele list. Some international jurisdiction rubbish. Anyway as bad as the situation was, they were cheap. All the Ex TDA traders from Australia are now looking for a new broker. I was just wondering if anyone out there pays 1.25 per contract with NO minimums. That is what my old rate was,and i would like to find a broker that i could join that offers this rate. I trade small, but often and some of the minimums from competing brokers like OX, are ridiculous! Anyway, thanks in advance.
> 
> ...




What contract is it that you trade?


----------



## Azzachazza (11 September 2012)

Sorry, options contracts


----------



## minwa (11 October 2012)

Interactive Brokers. Cheap options commissions, not sure about other instruments but I'm sure they're low. Saved hundreds on commissions every month when I switched from OX to IB. I was about to sign up with TDA/TOS but luckily they were not taking new AU clients at the time so went to IB and never looked back. Portfolio margining is amazing too, they are the only broker I know of that do it for Aussie clients. 

Just be sure you read up and understand on its liquidation rules with margin calls as it handles it differently than most other brokers.


----------

